# Trolling soft plastics



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

I usually use a 1/16th or 1/8th jig head. I'm usually in 2 to 5 metres of water. Speed is my normal paddling pace. The plastic doesnt hit the bottom, it swims in the water column. Just remember that if you stop in a weedy or reefy area the SP will sink and snag. I've only caught Snook, Salmon and Bream trolling SP's.


----------



## danofish (Jan 4, 2008)

In my experience I have captured snook, salmon trout and squid on sp's. I also go with the 1/16, occasionally 1/32 if I am going slowly. I usually sit on just over 4 kph, and sit the lures about 30m back. Just in case i go with a hb on one side and an sp on the other. They both catch fish at about the same rate. When drifting casting sp's beats casting hb's.


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

If I could only have 1 jighead it would be a 1/4 ounce - light enough to throw and crank back for surface fish, but enough weight to get down (eventually). My SP trolling technique is based on the pro's trick (they use leadline) - a slow troll with intermittent jerk (not me) and pauses. I mostly use 3"-6" stickbaits, almost always with pimped Nitro jigheads (1/0 - 6/0).

For faster trolling the 1/4 isn't heavy enough, but I get better results the slower I go. Ideally the plastic doesn't get too near the bottom - most of my SP trolling is in 10 - 20m. Less depth than this I tend to use a hardbody.

Obviously you don't get many flatties mid water, but it works well on kings, snapper, salmon, trevs & tailor. Bumping along the bottom will get more flathead, but also more snags - I'd go heavier (3/8 - 1/2) for this.


----------



## pescado (May 17, 2007)

Lefti, i cant see why it wouldnt work. I reckon a little paddle tail sprayed with scent and towed around with a downrigger would undo a few reddies. Maybe use one of the tt revheads (the bladed jigheads) or a betts spinner blade attached to the plastic. Let us know how you go mate ;-)


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

i have hooked up on various fish trolling sp...barra, mackerel, flathead, trevally etc

but generally only troll when going from A to B, now i focus on casting...


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Evening,

I would try the betts spinner attatchments on a grub or paddler, the Squidgy Spinnerbaits have wire issues and the TT Rev Jigheads are crazy good but like $9 for a packet of 2. Some Qld'ers use those Pony Jigheads, any details???

Given the built in action of some Soft Plastics, I would use 1/4oz and slow the troll down.


----------



## LizardWizard (Feb 10, 2006)

Coomera River requires 1/16 weight, and consistent paddle to keep lure off the snaggy bottom.

for other local rivers with sandy bottoms i will slow down to hit the bottom, even let it bounce along the bottom if i want a flatty. faster tides may need to use 1/8 to keep the lure on the bottom.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWTEeYtAAAC1fgAAQUIWgQqGgWCo///+gMAD2a0REyYgHpNADQADQRNMRkp6mgNA9QaB5QyDVPFG1NQ9T1PUegmENqBkyIG0Qe62X1qc+vtDBlqwK6PdBOqWhCZwzYTeqkJSQ230/FtnxrZua2GhA65+sku6NtE4LIEYLHezCgKEBuM8zt2vom1+lohLhiZkRTJVPhxPYwgLNjnjvnzCQYkPMqyCJ0hOjBYMegAxEiU1B1FV45DiwqMFUT4hNGwLOSIpigSJA4zFEEYMaRUOI1EoWDg8K83ZtFlUpLqwcNmoMTK8c+7TW5LYLG6T2GRAbOKkXhi+Dl0TJy3rlQRQheIGpBbsnork/i7kinChIGI8xaAA=


----------



## Duane (Oct 20, 2007)

I've had trolling success with flatchaps by tieing in a small sinker about 30-40cm up from the SP. Also helps keep it on the bottom if there is a bit of current about.


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2008)

I've had loads of success trolling SPs, hooking up on everything from sambos to snapper. mackeral are a dead-set sucker for a trolled SP (but most often chomp it in half, so stingers are a good idea), as are tuna, which have raced away with a few of the larger SPs I use. I lost count of the amount of tailor and trevs that have fallen for a trolled placcy some time ago. One of the kingies I caught recently was hooked on a trolled 6" pilly style flickbait. Obviously, getting speed and depth is paramount, not to mention matching the hatch.

usually, however, I will troll a HB lure these days. Like Astro, I'm favouring casting placcies these days.


----------

